# NotateMe



## nikolas (Nov 2, 2013)

http://neuratron.com/notateme.html

This seems very well made and creative... Anyone knows it? 

I doubt it would substitute finale or sibelius, but it can certainly be useful in a train or something like that I think...

Comments?


----------



## Mike Marino (Nov 2, 2013)

I have it. Works really well. I would recommend writing with a stylus though (especially for phone use). It can export to MusicXML, MIDI, and PDF. I've found it to be pretty solid. I don't really have a laptop I can write music on....so for me it acts as my "travel" Sibelius.


----------

